
Anything you think is either unoriginal, wrong or both - unignorant
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/anything-you-think-is-either-unoriginal-wrong-or-both/
======
greenlblue
"Those that don't know history are doomed to repeat it" - similar kind of
mantra and I like it.

